# T-Shirt-What stitch to use?



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ok, can someone who sews better than I do tell me what type of stitch to use to hem up a T-Shirt so it won't be all stretched out? I've offered to mend a shirt from a little boy I used to babysit, it's his Young Marines T shirt and somehow he got it caught and tore a huge hole in the bottom six inches of the shirt. It's way too long for him so I figure I can cut it just above the hole, allowing for enough to make a hem, but what type of stitch? Stretch, small zig-zag or??? Thanks for any advice!
Jan


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Here's the way I have hemmed many T shirts - bottom and sleeves. 

Press the hem under 1" Use a zig zag stitch with length 3 and width 2. Zig through both layers and zag next to the cut edge. 

Test and practice on a sample before you do your shirt. You may want to adjust the stitch length and width slightly to get the look you want.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I do the two rows of tiny zigzag also.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ok, thanks! I think I get it. I figure I can practice on the cut off portion or on another shirt destined for the rag bag first! So far, the grandmother hasn't come back with the shirt. She'll probably show up right before he has to be somewhere, so I don't want to be under pressure to get it right!
Thanks again!


----------

